# Mac/iPhone et Home cinéma 5.1



## varbena (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment écouter la musique depuis Mac / iPhone sur un home cinéma en 5.1.
Je m'explique: la musique étant par défaut enregistrée en stéréo le home cinéma ne fait fonctionner que les HP frontaux et le caisson, or j'ai tout installé cote à cote car je m'en sert comme sono dans mon appartement. 
Quelqu'un connaitrait une astuce pour que mes 5enceintes  diffusent le son et qu'ainsi j'ai un son plus puissant?

ps: 
- Il s'agit d'un home cinéma de bonne facture mais pas non plus haut de gamme (valeur=300&#8364.
- Pour la musique j'utilise essentiellement spotify (compte premium).

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## antony51 (19 Mars 2013)

je te conseil la apple TV, environ 110 euro, tu branche ta apple tv en HDMI sur le IN de ton home cinema. Puis ton home cinema sur ta TV.

C'est le top du top.

L'avantage principale de mettre ton apple TV sur le IN du home cinema c'est que tu sera pas obliger d'allumer ta tv pour ecouter des musique via ton iphone et ou ton mac, sa fonctionne du tonnerre!


----------



## varbena (19 Mars 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais je souhaiterais passer directement du Mac / iPhone au home Cinema via la prise jack comme je le fais actuellement mais pouvoir utiliser efficacement les 5enceintes + caisson par une sorte de logiciel convertisseur de stéréo à 5.1 , comment faire ?


----------



## antony51 (19 Mars 2013)

au debut je prenai un cable jack avec 2 extremiter mâle, je le branchai sur le mac ou iphone, puis sur le jack du home, ensuite tu sélectionne soit AUX ou MP3 sur ton home cinema sa devrai fonctionner sans souci.

Avec l'apple tv, tu fait tout sa sans fil, sans galère. rapidité de synchro imbattable. pour 100 euro c'est le gadget a posséder.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2013)

varbena a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais je souhaiterais passer directement du Mac / iPhone au home Cinema via la prise jack comme je le fais actuellement mais pouvoir utiliser efficacement les 5enceintes + caisson par une sorte de logiciel convertisseur de stéréo à 5.1 , comment faire ?



Facile : tu ne peux pas : pour sortir du 5.1, c'est pas un logiciel qu'il faut.

À la rigueur, depuis le Mac, en utilisant une carte son 5.1 externe en USB, c'est possible, mais pour l'iPhone, c'est "no way", tout comme pour le Mac, en direct depuis la sortie audio, dans ces deux cas, faut te contenter de la stéréo !


----------



## varbena (19 Mars 2013)

Justement actuellement j'utilise le jack fourni par le home Cinema mais comme la musique qui sort de l'iPhone et du Mac est prévue pour du 2.1 ça n'utilise pas toutes les enceintes et j'imagine que ça fera de même depuis une Apple TV ou tout périphérique officiel, ce que je cherche c'est une sorte de convertisseur pour l'exportation du son afin de le sortir en 5.1 comme le fait nativement mon pc. 
Existe t'il un paramètre sur Mac qui permet de choisir le type d'exportation du son comme sur Pc ? Si non existe t'il un logiciel tiers qui pourrait s'en charger ?


----------



## antony51 (19 Mars 2013)

c'est bizard j'ai un home cinema phillips 5.1 qui date. je branche mon iphoune en jack et sa sort sur les 5hp + sub.


----------



## varbena (19 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Facile : tu ne peux pas : pour sortir du 5.1, c'est pas un logiciel qu'il faut.
> 
> À la rigueur, depuis le Mac, en utilisant une carte son 5.1 externe en USB, c'est possible, mais pour l'iPhone, c'est "no way", tout comme pour le Mac, en direct depuis la sortie audio, dans ces deux cas, faut te contenter de la stéréo !



Cool, je vais alors chercher une carte son 5.1 en USB, 
Merci pour vos réponses et bonne journée !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




antony51 a dit:


> c'est bizard j'ai un home cinema phillips 5.1 qui date. je branche mon iphoune en jack et sa sort sur les 5hp + sub.



Oui c'est bizarre parce-que mon Pc y arrive, mais j'imagine que c'est dû à sa carte son. 
Du coup je vais acheter une carte son externe pour mon MBPr !


----------



## antony51 (19 Mars 2013)

Je comprend pas pourquoi tu ne prend pas l'apple TV?


----------



## varbena (19 Mars 2013)

antony51 a dit:


> Je comprend pas pourquoi tu ne prend pas l'apple TV?



Parce-que ça me limiterais à passer forcément par la Tv, par iTunes et par un Mac alors qu'une carte son externe me permettra de passer par spotify et de rester indépendant vis à vis de la Tv.


----------



## antony51 (19 Mars 2013)

okok je comprend.


----------

